# Looking for info Neo Primato



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

I was interested in info re: De Rosa neo Primato frame. I have a steel Holland custom slx/sp and after having tried Ti and carbon always prefer my steely. I have narrowed my new choice to Derosa and a Colnago MXL interested in ride quality of the de rosa and camparisons to carbon and the colnago. Also what steel is the De rosa and how is the paint and build and finish. how much do they weigh built with campy( chorus/ record) and say Zonda wheels. Thanks in advance I am ready to buy would appreciate info...... john


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

i did a search on google. this one has great pics. http://www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-131142.html 
this one http://www.roadcyclinguk.com/review/ReviewProductReviews.asp?v=1&RPN=21886 says the tubing is 
*Beautifully crafted from Dedacciai Zero 1 tubing.* 
Short lightweight lugs. 
Complete with 1" threadless carbon fork. 
Weight: 1900g.

the 1900g isn't specific for what frame size. If your looking for a square geometry type frame consider a Cinelli super corsa, a Gios compact pro, a Viner or NOS Casati, check gvh bikes for the Viner or casti. i went looking for a cheaper version of the neo primato, still haven't found it. I have a colnago mxl and a super corsa. in the smaller sizes the colnago goes to a steeper seat tube angle. you can feel the weight of the super corsa but i'm not a weight weenie. the ride is smooth.


----------



## whc (May 9, 2004)

I have had a Neo Primato for about 18 months now and love it. I have it built up as a single speed/fixed gear so can't help with the weight question. The ride is superb. It is very smooth and responsive and the extra weight doesn't bother me on climbs. I am seriously considering selling my Derosa Dual and getting another Neo for my primary geared bike. They come now with steel forks- which is preferable in my opinion- I like the ride and safety of steel. The only weakness is the paint. It does chip easily and I haven't been able to match the touch up yet. I think I need to go to an auto paint shop to get some custom matched. I still highly recommend the Neo.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I've got an older, '96 Primato. It's Columbus TSX. Super bike. Everytime I think, "Maybe I'll look for a new bike," nothing I've ridden compares to the DeRosa.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*primato steel*

I have searched all I can find and this frame seems not only one of the two best steel type but almost the exact geometry of my Holland even the short chain stays and distance from the bb to the front axle. I am down to this and the Colnago MXL , Tough choice and as a third a Derosa Avant (carbon) but after just reading of the guy with the snapped carbon fork, I'm leary 
Any lucky owners of the MXL and the Derosa? Found a good deal on the Nag but the Derosa is harder to find.
thanks for th feed back.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

about 2 weeks ago Britton's bike shop (http://brittonbikes.com/ ) qouted me a price of $1200 for a DeRosa Neo Primato. They also sell the Colnago MXL. Another source for the MXL would be The old bike shop (http://www.theoldbikeshop.com/) 

The Master light is a great ride. A beautiful paint job and reasonable weight.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*cmg thanks*

thanks for the tip I emailed them just now. I will buy it if that is the price. What color was he able to get for you. I can get the MXL locally but not a derosa ;no dealers. Did you get the derosa and how does it compare to the MXL which everyone loves so much. I have owned a Colnago carbon but I really like steel bikes. I am interested in the stiffness most of all. thanks, john


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

ciclisto said:


> thanks for the tip I emailed them just now. I will buy it if that is the price. What color was he able to get for you. I can get the MXL locally but not a derosa ;no dealers. Did you get the derosa and how does it compare to the MXL which everyone loves so much. I have owned a Colnago carbon but I really like steel bikes. I am interested in the stiffness most of all. thanks, john


He had the Faema (white and red) one when i asked. I didn't get it. I ride a 50 and was looking for a shorter top tube and steeper seat tube which the DeRosa has. I came across a Strong frame on eBay that had a taller headtube that i was able to win. While i was at the shop i looked at both of them. the down tube on the DeRosa was slightly larger in diameter than the fluted MXL. They felt like they were about the same weight. I was holding them, no scale.


----------



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

I've been interested in a neo primato for a while now as well. I weigh about 190, is this frame made with a much lighter rider in mind?


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*weight limit*

although there are posts saying there is a limit, I have an email from a derosa factory person saying up to 200 is ok. you can see this thread on the derosa web site.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*CMG_re Britton*

tried to email with no response so I called they did not seem to know much about the derosa primato not even that it came with the fork, they said you had to buy it extra, they were clueless did not have a price for me. so they are off the list. thanks anyway


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

Sorry to hear that. all the other locations are the ones i can find on the internet. this is "the old bike shop" http://theoldbikeshop.com/Merchant2...e=B&Product_Code=DRNeoprimato&Category_Code=S nothing with a low price.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

ciclisto:
Did you pull the trigger?


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

waiting to see one in the flesh in two weeks in L.A.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

GVH bikes has several Neo-primatos on their website going for $1700. they show the faema paint scheme, beautiful frame.


----------



## ferretwiggle (Mar 13, 2007)

Full size runs of Colnago MLX and De Rosa Neo Primato currently available from http://www.wrenchscience.com
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

